# HGH Source Thoughts



## Truthstar (Jul 1, 2016)

Guys,

Identified a somewhat legit ug source that has its own brand of gh.  Im wondering, would it be a chinese generic of some type? Ive only run pharm grade and not so excited w generic route. 
Which brings me to another thought, the sites that actually sell pharm brands(pens,etc). Their prices are super high or great, which leads me to believe the latter are bunk. Or both, who knows. 
This one source told me 100% his is legit brand name. Communication was spot on, but prices so low. When i asked him to send me a small pen to test(for free) since gh is a long term experiment, he never responded back lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 1, 2016)

I wouldnt risk my money


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 1, 2016)

Gotta be super careful in the GH market. A lot of fake shit out there.


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Jul 1, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I wouldnt risk my money



Exactly! When it comes to HGH, I don't even trust my source which is an excellent source of AAS and ancillaries. It sucks, but the fact of the matter is that virtually all HGH is bogus - usually nothing more than HCG. And at $130 per 10ml vial, I'm not about to take that chance.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 1, 2016)

That is not true. 

There are and have been high quality generics out there. Right now the greys are serum testing and igf testing nearly as high as Seros. The problem is consistency. Most fall off. The greytops are and have been consistently testing high in both areas for some time now. Many friends of mine have transitioned into greys from seros and have had a difficult time noticing any difference at all. For the money right now I am all about the greytops. 

Also, there can be many other things in there other than HCG. Peptides, for one. Basically anything other than the most expensive shit. 

Please know that before posting something like this. And where are you getting 10ml vials of GH? Do you mean 10iu?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 1, 2016)

Pharma is faked often, ugl or Janese generics are faked when a brand begins to get some recognition or hype behind it. Many of you know the hyges and the rips were pretty damn good until they stopped production. Even before they were discontinued there were fakes being put out that were difficult to tell apart. 

The key is working with a sponsor that regularly offers quality products and stands behind their products as well. No new sponsors or fly by night guys.


----------



## Truthstar (Jul 1, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Pharma is faked often, ugl or Janese generics are faked when a brand begins to get some recognition or hype behind it. Many of you know the hyges and the rips were pretty damn good until they stopped production. Even before they were discontinued there were fakes being put out that were difficult to tell apart.
> 
> The key is working with a sponsor that regularly offers quality products and stands behind their products as well. No new sponsors or fly by night guys.



When people say UGL I imagine some sweaty dude mixing powders in his mom's basement. GH is a whole different world and still dont understand the generic thing.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 1, 2016)

I shouldn't say ugl, but Chinese manufacturing. 

Some of these generics are made in moderately reputable places, actually.


----------



## Dex (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm getting older and thinking about experimenting with HGH next year. Need to do a lot more research since finding a reliable source for that stuff is difficult. I'd hate to waste tons of money on fake crap.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 1, 2016)

Legit resources for GH are very, very few. I think right now there are 3 that are trustworthy in the entire community.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 1, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Legit resources for GH are very, very few. I think right now there are 3 that are trustworthy in the entire community.



For generics yes. I can name 3 that sell HG that are good to go.  Honestly wouldn't surprise me tho if one of the three was actually selling to the other two lol...


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes, to clarify, 3 legit sponsors of legit generics. 

And Ha! excellent point!!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 1, 2016)

I was just emailing a source about the same question a few days ago. He had great advice and that was this...
If you're gonna buy generic HGH, buy it from a source you absolutely trust. Buy in small batches about 3-4 months usage and get bloods done each time before getting the next shipment. Its important to take a baseline test to see where your IGF sits naturally before you start the GH too. Not every source is bulletproof to the Chinese and their tricks. If something ever does go wrong, you've selected a person that hopefully will work things out with you. 

I've seen all the tops advertised too but I dont think there is a definitive way to say one  color is better than the rest. Black/red/blue/green/grey/orange, its all Chinese GH every way you look at it. I wouldn't be surprised if more than one color comes from the same manufacturer.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jul 1, 2016)

Yeah sketchy area glad um still young


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 1, 2016)

Greys come from a specific place. 

The rest who knows.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 2, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Greys come from a specific place.
> 
> The rest who knows.



And this specific place doesn't manufacture any other types of GH? Sooo are you pushing the Greys here cause that's what it sounds like. I know where to get them and so do you. If a certain source is the only one to sell them, then I'd say that's pushing...


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 2, 2016)

Not sure who the **** you think you are to accuse me of "pushing anything or anyone". The information I have been provided by those in the know about the factory that produces the greys tells me they are produced in a factory with quality control and such in place where others absolutely do not. Out of respect for those that shared the info with me, I will leave it at that.  Please, feel free to get educated by Muscle96SS and some others about thegreytops, since "we" both know where to go. 

I never pumped or promoted any particular sponsor, nor do I promote any GH sponsor or UGL for that matter. There are 3 (3) sponsors that can sell greys legitimately that come direct from the factory. So no, the person you are referring to is obviously not the only person to go to, genius. 

Not sure if you are salty because I won't give you a reference at AB, but you keep shit company in Rumpy and that stench will follow you wherever you go. Anyway, don't ever insinuate that I have an agenda other than being a part of this community and keeping shit on the up and up.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 2, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Not sure who the **** you think you are to accuse me of "pushing anything or anyone". The information I have been provided by those in the know about the factory that produces the greys tells me they are produced in a factory with quality control and such in place where others absolutely do not. Out of respect for those that shared the info with me, I will leave it at that.  Please, feel free to get educated by Muscle96SS and some others about thegreytops, since "we" both know where to go.
> 
> I never pumped or promoted any particular sponsor, nor do I promote any GH sponsor or UGL for that matter. There are 3 (3) sponsors that can sell greys legitimately that come direct from the factory. So no, the person you are referring to is obviously not the only person to go to, genius.
> 
> Not sure if you are salty because I won't give you a reference at AB, but you keep shit company in Rumpy and that stench will follow you wherever you go. Anyway, don't ever insinuate that I have an agenda other than being a part of this community and keeping shit on the up and up.



I don't have to be "anyone" to ask questions. You clearly didn't read my post. If you want to go back and read it over again, you will see that I said "IF" that source is the only one selling it, then yes, THAT'S pushing. I do find it pretty strange that you take such offense to my question tho. I like to think I'm kinda smart (obviously not on your level tho) so when i see something weird, I question it no matter who the fukk said it. Plus you still never even answered my 1st question. At the time it was my ONLY question. Moot now tbo.

Secondly I knew you could not resist the urge to bring that up lol. I sent you a PM asking for a reference for a sponsor at AB, correct. Did I care that you didn't even respond with a simple no? Absolutely not. I got my product elsewhere. But I see you like to sling shit to flex your "board" muscles. Bringing up Rumpy is another example. I don't really care if you like him or not cause its not relevant to me whether you approve of my friends or not. Which if you have noticed on this board, is MANY of the same ones you have..."genius". You like how I turned that around? The genius thing...ehh nevermind 

Lastly, I do recall a recent post of yours saying the guy you use for grey tops is straight up amazing...That is what you said just 2 weeks ago right? I can only assume you have done business with him to use such a bold statement. Clearly anyone that never used his GH or bought from him, would never make a statement like that. Or we can use a quote from right here..."For the money right now I'm all about the grey tops". That's not pumping or promoting?? Telling us all your friends have all switched over? Marketing can be tricky, I know. Good thing we set that straight now. You don't promote anything, got it. I wouldn't want people to think you're biased at all especially if you are a super duper mod. That might look funny.

Idk GK maybe I'm just lost ya know?? I'm sure if I'm wrong about anything or have made anyone think you are not a solid member of the AAS community, you will clearly set me straight soon. Hell I even like you GK. I think you're a funny guy. Just not so sure why you took to such a rant from a simple question. If that source wasn't the only supplier, then hell its not what it seems at all now is it? But here we are, a couple of internet ladies in a jersey bathroom arguing over the last spray of Aquanet.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 2, 2016)

You make a shit post, insinuating that I may be doing something that resembles pushing or promoting a sponsor, get shit for it, then act like I'm the aggressor? What you did is passive aggression at its finest. 

Yore the guy at the bar that pokes, and when someone finally takes a swing at you, you throw your arms up and say "why all the aggression?" 

And of course I'm going to bring up rumpy, that shitbag. I have no quarrel with you essentially, but you make a post like that it's going to be interpreted just the way it looks on the forum. That was a shit post, and I took it as an attack on my character. 

Also, I am the first one to tell people that Internet shit is so far removed from the real world. I have no internet or board muscles. I am liked less than you are in this community and I couldn't care less. 

As far as the greys go, I am all about the greys right now. The thing is, multiple people offer these. Different people that I have no ties to, for that matter. I don't care if anyone likes or dislikes my feelings about a product. People buy things from those that offer them the best deals or are the most convenient. Pretty simple. If i were to purchase an item sold through multiple retailers and I am happy with that experience I am well within my rights to say that I have had a great experience with "so and so." 

The quote you are taking from should be put in context for those that haven't seen the thread. What you are doing is selecting from that what serves your point. The thread is on generics vs. pharma gh, and I stated that dollar for dollar, after having greys tested and seeing both igf and serum results from one Particular supplier, that they are extremely close to seros and that dollar for dollar "I" am all about the greys right now. Where in that do you find that I am promoting a supplier? It's a matter of fact that the greys tested were neck and neck with seros on GH and serum tests by several personal friends that had previously done bloodwork to establish baselines and results on Seros and Generic greytops. I am simply stating THOSE FACTS. 

Then you make an underhanded remark about you know that "marketing can be  tricky". Go **** yourself. That's exactly what I am talking about you passive aggressive baby. Again you insinuate that I am somehow marketing or promoting a product or have something to gain by stating facts. 

Mod status doesn't mean shit except for the fact that you keep things on the up and up, and don't let people make false accusations or rip each other off. 

And no, we dont have a lot of the same "friends". Some just aren't willing to post openly that they don't like someone, well, I don't give a shit. 

You insinuate that I have some ulterior motive or stand to gain from doing something, you question my integrity, and that's one quality that I do posses. 

What else you got?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 2, 2016)

And I used to use aquanet for the record.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 2, 2016)

I've got nuthin. Its Friday and I started drinking. I can see you really never got the point of what I was saying in the first place. Its unfortunate that your integrity was challenged due to a simple inquiry about your GH supplier. The internet can funny that way.

I'll admit the marketing thing was a jab. If that's marketing, its a pretty shitty job of it. I didn't exactly think too highly of the holier than thou attitude tho while claiming that I accused you of pushing. I know you prob stand to gain nothing personally from talking about greys.

Apparently there is only 3 sources for grey tops and you get them from one. Maybe all of them idk. Again I said, if that was the only source that carried them, then that would be pushing. Clearly I'm wrong here. There's 3 sources. Waaaay bigger market indeed.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 2, 2016)

I can see that you still can't see that your original post was barbed and you were instigating something. You already have a rep amongst the community as being a shit disturber. You knew your original comment was passive aggressive, You said so yourself, with the "I knew you couldn't resist bringing up the rumpy thing". That is indicative of someone who says something they know would illicit a particular response from someone. 

When you post something about me in the open that makes like I am motivated by something I am not, you can bet your money that I would respond with fire. Any man would, but you don't have a pair so you don't know. You start shit and then play the pacifist. 

You didn't inquire about any GH supplier. You said it sounds like I am pushing the greys. Pushing is the operative word. Also, you made like I had an agenda, like the person you were referring to may be the only guy that offers them. Your limited scope and understanding of this world and the community that surrounds is more obvious the more you post. 

I have no holier than thou attitude. One of the differences between you and I (and there are plenty) is that I say shit straight and don't play games. 

Way bigger market? Not sure what you are getting at. There have always been 2-3 guys that were "reliable" sponsors of generic GH. All generic GH. Period. 

Again, it's becoming more obivous that you aren't a dick, you're just grossly uninformed and think you know more than you do, and you chose to pick a fight with someone who knows a lot more about all this shit than you do.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 2, 2016)

if you want to take back what you insinuated, feel free, and we will bury this. If not, you better have something more than this passive aggressive nonsense in your pocket.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 2, 2016)

Let me lay it out very clearly for you. My initial post was not passive aggressive, barbed, or insinuating anything. I flat out said it IS pushing barring ONE condition. I wasn't dancing around it. That one condition being the greys coming from ONE source. There are 3. I jumped the gun. My bad.

To correct you, I knew you wouldn't be able to resist bringing up the ref not Rumpy. Stay on track. If you could tack that on to stir up different shit besides the GH, you would prob take that tactic. You think I'm upset cause I didn't get a ref to a source that is new? That's thinking pretty highly of yourself. So no, my original comment had nothing to do with eliciting some response from you about that or Rumpy. Why the **** would I care about your stance on either one when talking about GH?? You brought up both things in a conversation that had nothing to do with GH. You simply got quite upset by me questioning your integrity so you flung that out there to try and belittle me or shame me with stuff you think others reading this thread would find amusing. That's the pathetic part that got me to fukking with you in the first place. Why would you bring up a question thru PM or an old friend of mine that got banned in your response? Is that not being a shit starter? That's an easy to see contradiction right there. Had nothing to do with it but you dropped that last bit for a reason. 

If you look at your original post that I quoted, it says, "greys come from a specific place". I took that as a place meaning board, source, or sponsor. That's why I commented if he was the only one carrying them, it would be pushing no doubt. You can easily see where I might think it would be kinda suspicious since you are a mod there. Instead you decide to start a rant with a who the fukk do I think I am questioning you and two other things not even remotely connected to the conversation. The only passive aggressive statement from me was the comment about the marketing. Tbo the bigger market comment was much more sarcasm than this passive aggressiveness stance you keep holding onto. I've said everything else very clearly.

I do vote to bury it tho. This is getting old and we already have the answer. You're not doing what I thot you were. End of story.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 2, 2016)

Well don't you think this whole thing could have been avoided by asking what "coming from a specific place" meant instead of posting what could be interpreted as an insinuation of my pushing a product? 

Buried on my end. 

And for the record I shouldn't have allowed myself to get fired up. I don't like my integrity questioned, no one does.


----------



## Truthstar (Jul 2, 2016)

If grey tops are gtg then no harm.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 2, 2016)

Totally forgot this thread had a purpose. 

As of now, the greytops are gtg according to all sources that I am aware of. I've yet to see legit greys test poorly.


----------



## schultz1 (Jul 15, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> That is not true.
> 
> There are and have been high quality generics out there. Right now the greys are serum testing and igf testing nearly as high as Seros. The problem is consistency. Most fall off. The greytops are and have been consistently testing high in both areas for some time now. Many friends of mine have transitioned into greys from seros and have had a difficult time noticing any difference at all. For the money right now I am all about the greytops.
> 
> ...



Im in agreement. I know of which greys you are speaking of and they are very good


----------

